# The writer stereotype



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 15, 2011)

As we all know, every type of person has its stereotype - footballers, computer programmers/geeks, musicians, metalheads and, of course, writers.

As this is a writing forum, we'll focus on writers. When you think of a writer, what image do you conjure up in your head or what sort of person would you see in town and think "S/he's totally a writer, bro"? 

Mine:

- Wears a fedora and/or felt/suede jacket
- Smokes
- Lives in coffee shops
- Drinks Latte or other coffee-based/flavoured drink with weird names
- Quiet or introverted
- Carries a satchel

-------

Disclaimer: This thread is in no way intended to upset or offend anyone, I'm merely bored and curious.


----------



## beanlord56 (Aug 15, 2011)

I usually think everything you said, but remove the fedora and replace it with a scarf.


----------



## Sam (Aug 15, 2011)

- Wears a fedora and/or felt/suede jacket  -- *I wear a leather jacket.*
- Smokes -- *Never.*
- Lives in coffee shops -- *Can't stand coffee. *
- Drinks Latte or other coffee-based/flavoured drink with weird names -- *Never even tried one of those*.
- Quiet or introverted -- *Maybe when I'm asleep. *
- Carries a satchel -- *Only when I want to blow something up. *


----------



## JosephB (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess I don't really think of any of those things when I think "writer." Although I see what you're getting at. There are some personality  traits I associate with a lot of creative people in general -- such as being more free-spirited or not tied to convention, maybe more temperamental and emotional -- or "sensitive." Those are pretty obvious. Sometimes it's hard to tell if things people do are part of their real personalities, or they take them on as affectations -- to fit some role. I've known a lot of artists, and many of them do seem to feel the need to act the part, which is a little annoying. I don't do any of the things on your list -- I drink a lot of espresso -- so that's close. My wife bought me a pretty cool fedora -- but I haven't had the nerve to wear it yet. And I always imagine people will think I'm wearing it because I'm bald. Heh.


----------



## ravensty (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really have a stereotype for a writer. I have tons for poets (wild hair, dark circles under there eyes, overly emotional, etc.) but writers to me are a far more broad bunch they seem to come from every corner of life because ... well I guess everyone has a story to tell. 

The quiet/introverted thing is definite though. It's the only one that fits me....like an air tight glove lol jk to a degree 

Like Flaubert said:

"Be orderly in your life, and ordinary like a bourgeois, in order to be violent and original in your works."

I think all writers are like this if a bit quieter.


----------



## Pamela Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think I've ever looked at someone and thought, "He/she must be a writer." I agree with those who mentioned the introverted, quiet persona as about the only stereotype I think would fit. Mostly I think of writers coming from all over the place, looking varied in appearance. They are hidden in plain sight among us all. 

For myself, I rarely leave the house and never visit coffee shops, don't smoke, would like to have a fedora but probably wouldn't have the guts to wear it out, have a calf-long black leather jacket, and drink only coffee with cream.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Aug 15, 2011)

Stereotypes are useful things as writers, it lets us imply things bout someone without really having to label them.  But as most people will point out, stereotypes are not absolutely correct all the time.  The nice thing is, political correctness aside, if we don't use them in writing, we work so much harder.  If you see someone wearing a hard hat, work boots, jeans and a t-shirt, odds are they work in construction more so than being a lawyer.  It isn't that it has to be, but if we use those things in relation to a person, most people will by default think they are a construction worker.  

Writers come in all forms, from strange, to normal looking...which should cover everyone's interpretation of the two.  Being a developer I know the stereotype applied to my field, and I don't necessarily fit what you would expect.  Unless you see my computer room...then there might be some stereotypical visuals in my environment.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Aug 15, 2011)

> - Carries a satchel -- *Only when I want to blow something up.*



:rofl:

A true rofl moment!

But seriously, a satchel? A pen and notebook, yes. A laptop perhaps, agreed. A satchel? Not one of those light-brown leather ones, the colour of mens' sandals? Oh, the very thought makes me go all shivery.


----------



## inksmelladdict (Aug 19, 2011)

Bukowski. Think Bukowski and you have how I used to imagine writers to be. Ah the vividly uninformed picture that must paint of me!


----------



## SilkFX (Aug 20, 2011)

The original post and its list of stereotypes reminds me of a guy I once knew in a workshop I was in about 20 years ago. He always wore tweed jackets and turtlenecks, carried at least one super-fancy pen, could quote various writers off the top of his head, and had lots of things to say about everyone else's stories (some of it good) but only put up one story himself and that only after it couldn't be avoided. Of course by that time we could all see right through him but we gave him the same kind of thoughtful critique everyone else got. Never saw him again after that...

I've been around too many different kinds of writers in my life (some successful, some VERY successful) to be able to paint them all with one big brush. The only thing they all have in common is that they write. That's pretty much it. That's the only real qualification you need to be in this job. Where you work, how you dress, what kind of controlled substance(s) you use...none of that matters.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know any writers who fits the stereotype, but I'm sure many non-writing folks believe it. 

When I first joined, someone (I won't mention who) decided for no reason at all that I was a male with a goatee who was likely sitting in a huge paneled den/home library, smoking a cigarette (or had the person said pipe?-I can't remember right now), sipping brandy, sporting a tweed jacket with suede elbow patches. I kid you not. I have no idea where any of that came from (unless it was because of my username and the hawk avatar I had at the time), but there you go. By the by, it wasn't meant to be insulting; the person honestly believed it.


----------



## caelum (Aug 21, 2011)

Hawke said:


> When I first joined, someone (I won't mention who) decided for no reason at all that I was a male with a goatee who was likely sitting in a huge paneled den/home library


I for one am not convinced you are not this person.  On the internet everyone's identity is suspect.

As for the cliches I meet, I do drink coffee.  I even went so far as to buy a coffee _machine_.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 21, 2011)

I drink coffee too, but not with weird names.

As for me being this person. Sorry, but nope.


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 21, 2011)

Hawke said:


> I don't know any writers who fits the stereotype, but I'm sure many non-writing folks believe it.
> 
> When I first joined, someone (I won't mention who) decided for no reason at all that I was a male with a goatee who was likely sitting in a huge paneled den/home library, smoking a cigarette (or had the person said pipe?-I can't remember right now), sipping brandy, sporting a tweed jacket with suede elbow patches. I kid you not. I have no idea where any of that came from (unless it was because of my username and the hawk avatar I had at the time), but there you go. By the by, it wasn't meant to be insulting; the person honestly believed it.



The sad thing is, I fit a couple of those things: goatee, small home library (I have a bookshelf packed tight, two of those plastic supermarket bags filled to the rim and a line of various books on my chest-of-draws and when I move out I plan to get a huge bookshelf for them all (I can't but buy any book in a charity shop that I like the look of or is by a favourite author of mine)) and sometimes smoke. Don't drink brandy though. Maybe we should swap positions/names.


----------



## Logan | Aspire (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha I love this thread because it's so true. That's the exact way I would portray a writer. Although it isn't always true, this actually seems to be an accurate stereotype in some instances.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

sir_vile_minds said:


> The sad thing is, I fit a couple of those things: goatee, small home library (I have a bookshelf packed tight, two of those plastic supermarket bags filled to the rim and a line of various books on my chest-of-draws and when I move out I plan to get a huge bookshelf for them all (I can't but buy any book in a charity shop that I like the look of or is by a favourite author of mine)) and sometimes smoke. Don't drink brandy though. Maybe we should swap positions/names.



*grin* I'm actually in the planning stage of a small home library. It won't be paneled, though. Nor will I drink brandy in it. 

Bad boy for smoking! (Meh, so do I.)


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 24, 2011)

I see personality traits when I think "writer", but not so much style traits.

Picture someone pensive, observant, and, ironically, having little to say, because he/she is saving all of the creative insights for his/her written prose. What's easily mistaken for social awkwardness is really just a result of said writer being too occupied with brainstorming plotting and character dialogue, as anyone who's written, or began to write a novel knows that you don't just write the novel when you're at your desk.. You're constantly writing and rewriting it, while driving, while talking on the phone, while conversing with a colleague.

So I guess you could say, to me, writers are the ones you see caught up in their own thoughts. And it's possible they wear one item or article of clothing that is intentionally unique. Like a "I never metaphor I didn't like" tshirt.


----------



## columbo1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

If i was to imagine one now it would be sat in a cafe with a laptop.


----------



## Script Girrl (Aug 27, 2011)

The dictionary definition of Stereotypes is "Erroneous, relatively fixed, simplistic, and mostly negative generalization (based commonly on bigotry, ignorance, and prejudice) held to be true about certain individuals or groups. "  

Stereotypes are not meant to be a true representation of an individual or group, but they are so ingrained in society that _everyone_, whether consciously or unconsciously, uses them to categorize people.  This makes using stereotypes in your stories a very useful tool for getting across a general feel for your character, and then you can individualize him/her by adding something that is totally outside of the stereotype.  

Sadly enough, I pretty much fit into your stereotype of a writer, except the fedora (_I wear a L.A. Farmer's Market ball cap_), and the briefcase (_I carry a computer case_).

As for my own _stereotypic_ view of a writer, I'd add these to your description:

Some kind of mental illness - bipolar, depressed, anal, Obsessive/Compulsive
Some kind of substance abuse - Alcohol, Drugs, Caffeine, Cigarettes
Frequently dressed in black - except of course the romance writers who would wear pastels 

_*Script Girrl*_


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Aug 31, 2011)

In my mind, a writer has glasses, dark clothes, and sits in a coffee shop on a laptop for hours on end.  They're unemployed or work a minimum wage job.

In reality, obviously writers aren't anything like that.  I'm a writer.  I'm also a software engineer, a heavyweight judoka, a bicyclist, a pianist, and a DDR player.

Except for perhaps the judo one, I don't look anything like the stereotypes of my activities say I should.


----------



## Aello (Sep 1, 2011)

As a writer who is terrified of going out without her life-support supply of pencils, notebooks, and ways to remotely access the internet, I suppose I always picture another writer as being someone else who carries around more stuff than they really need, with bad posture and lacking social skills. I also drink too much coffee; stops at the gas station usually end up with me buying a bottled coffee while my companions get their cigarettes. 

    But I never really throw in the black clothes or the smoking or the brandy parts of it. I don't smoke or drink myself, and no one else I've known to enjoy writing had the habit of wearing black. While I'm content with the old jeans and Tshirt with a hoodie if its cold outside standby, I knew one other girl who always wore boys' clothing, and another who seemed to wear whatever she first came across in her closet or at the store, with no real unifying theme. But like me they always carried around a ton of stuff. 

    These days with tablets out I guess that's not the best way to go about identifying us, though. Except of course for me, who's too poor and old fashioned to let go of her physical books and pencils.


----------



## TexanCowboy (Sep 1, 2011)

sir_vile_minds said:


> Mine:
> 
> - Wears a fedora and/or felt/suede jacket


No idea what that is.


> - Smokes


Never have. Never will.



> - Lives in coffee shops


Never been in one.





> - Drinks Latte or other coffee-based/flavoured drink with weird names


I prefer tea. 


> - Quiet or introverted


HA Ha. No comment. 


> - Carries a satchel


Nope


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the picture of an author depends on the genre of writing.

stereotyping does not mean real:

Romance novelest; a bored loney woman with several animal psuedo-children (I guess the male writers would also be like this)

Fantasy novelest; probably the typical computer geek, nerd stereotype or an older gentleman that looks like a modern wizard. possibly with a shelf of painted lead "minitures", possibly trying to learn Elvish.

Mystery/detective; typical average person, possibly with glasses, has a magnifying glass somewhere on thier desk.

Sci fi- similar to fantasy, possibly with several "action figures", possibly trying to learn Klingon

Young Adult- if not a "young adult" then a person trapped in the glory years and trying to live them in their books.

Childrens books: typical grandfather or great Aunt persona, looking to tell a sweet story that has a meaning to it.

Like I said these are stereotypes not the real people, these are the picture I get in my head when I think of the genre writer.


----------



## philistine (Jan 4, 2012)

sir_vile_minds said:


> - Wears a fedora and/or felt/suede jacket
> - Smokes
> - Lives in coffee shops
> - Drinks Latte or other coffee-based/flavoured drink with weird names
> ...



1. I used to wear a Fedora, though I wasn't a writer then. I do, however, wear several tailored jackets, usually every day of the week.
2. Occasionally smoke cigars, never cigarettes.
3. Yes and no. I see coffee by way of the connoisseur's eye, as I do wine, tobacco, film, etc. I hate lattes, too. 
4. Yes, I suppose. I drink a wide range of different coffee and teas.
5. Yes, technically. I go from hugely misanthropic, to introverted, to somewhat daring in my social demeanour.
6. I own a brown, weathered look Bosboom leather satchel. It was made in the Netherlands, so A4 paper doesn't quite fit into it. Yet I still use it...

It's odd how this works really. On the average day, I'll be wearing a tailored, usually cream or beige jacket, a plain dress shirt unbuttoned slightly, and a pair of dark jeans, black slacks and Oxfords/hush puppie-type shoes. Fairly normal clothing really, especially for that of a middle-aged man. I suppose due to my age, people think 'something is up', or something like that. When people discover that I write, paint, draw, and all the rest, they give me a 'oh yeah, I thought so'.

I don't mind the stereotypes, as one must always remember the words of Mr Renard:



> Writing is the only profession where no-one considers you ridiculous if you earn no money.



I suppose my stereotype of a writer, say... general fiction, would be the following:

- Smokes, drinks, perhaps to some severity.
- Classical style, but somewhat dishevelled (think tailored clothing, but a bit raggedy)
- Pensive, deep in thought a lot of the time
- Intelligent, having a deadly wit, and being somewhat of a misanthrope
- Bearded, or sporting some kind of facial hair

If you look at, I don't know, many Russian short fiction writers from the _fin de siecle_, you'll notice that they all fit the above description almost perfectly.


----------



## garza (Jan 4, 2012)

None of it fits me, but then I'm no creative artist - just a hack writer putting words together to pay the rent and buy the groceries. As for quiet and introverted, I have at times been compared to a braying donkey with a thorn up its tookus.


----------



## thinkingaboutit (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually used to know many writers and visual artists who wore scarves, carried satchels, smoked, etc. But I finished my degree later than most people and lived in a college town, so a lot of people in my circle were younger than me. I've seen the stereotypical writers and poets at readings and open mics, too. But I've only very rarely known my anyone my own age or older since I myself was past the age of, oh, 26 or so, who dressed the part.

And I don't mean to stereotype people in college/their early twenties. I've known lots of young artists who _didn't_ fit the popular image.

That said, I do sometimes think of others online as fitting the stereotypes. There's a particular type of belligerent personality that I always think of as a bitter and largely (commercially) unsuccessful older man drinking whiskey and smoking a cigarette. For some reason, I picture the whiskey in a really nice rocks glass, but the man's ashtray is overflowing and disgusting.


----------



## felix (Jan 4, 2012)

(Raises hand) I carry a satchel. For college, but still. 

Mmm, I don't dress in a 'writerly' fashion, but I suppose my clothes could be considered unfashionable and plain. Jeans, Timberlands, long black overcoat, and a legion of t-shirts which are far too big for me. 

As for mannerisms, I'm introverted and quiet, yes. A popular saying among friends after an extended period of silence is, 'God, do you_ ever_ shut up?'. Usually by that point I haven't spoken for something on the order of a few hours. 
No fedora, I do drink coffee, but to no excess. I drink whisky in my room which has a large bookcase in it, which is now triple layered with books...I don't know if that counts. 

I have a friend who writes for television, on the verge of getting the go-ahead for a new satirical series, and he's the only 'writer' that I've ever met face to face. He's definitely the part; jumpers, elbow patches, smokes a pipe, ever present cup of tea. 

A stereotype for writers for me would probably be anybody who's quiet and intelligent, but I'm sure that even that doesn't apply to even most writers. Nobody's ever suspected that I write.


----------



## Chirios (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't forget the other writer stereotype, popularised in the modern day by Hank Moody from Californication. An irreverent, arrogant creative type who has lots of sex and somehow manages to make money even while doing no work at all.


----------



## garza (Jan 4, 2012)

Chirios - Now that sounds like me in my younger days except for the 'creative' part. That's something I've never been. And there's no 'somehow' to the money part if you're any good. You send them stories, they send you money. Sweet.


----------



## saintenitouche (Jan 8, 2012)

beanlord56 said:


> I usually think everything you said, but remove the fedora and replace it with a scarf.



you caught me :/


----------



## saintenitouche (Jan 8, 2012)

sir_vile_minds said:


> As we all know, every type of person has its stereotype - footballers, computer programmers/geeks, musicians, metalheads and, of course, writers.
> 
> As this is a writing forum, we'll focus on writers. When you think of a writer, what image do you conjure up in your head or what sort of person would you see in town and think "S/he's totally a writer, bro"?
> 
> ...



No fedora, no suede jacket. Though admittedly I would wear one if I had one (!) Scarf yes, smoke socially, mostly because it helps me contain all the hyper nonsense that I build up from being (as you put it) quiet and introverted, I drink ice coffee, but who doesn't? And when was the last time you honestly saw someone carrying a satchel? lol But thanks for that, now I feel like there are like a thousand other people who look like me and write stuff all over the world. >:O

I have to change my clothes now. lol


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 8, 2012)

Don’t typical writers join a forum and sit around saying things like “That said” a lot of the time?


----------



## Dramatism (Jan 10, 2012)

I think most of those things as well.

Also-

-a GUY
-in their 30's
-well educated
-wears glasses, but not the 'geeky' kind
-is skinny but not muscly

And guess what?  I'm none of those!  Except, I'm not fat.


----------



## garza (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's what one old hack writer looks like today. 
 Does this fit anyone's stereotype?

Edit - Not really today. This was taken about eight years ago in El Salvador. One of the village elders, a former guerilla commander, took me by surprise and shot the picture as I came out the door of his house, then laughed and said that in the old days I would never have allowed anyone to surprise me that way. Of course in those days he would have been holding an AK47 and not a camera. The hat is one I liberated from the hat rack in a pub somewhere in SE Asia many many years ago. As I type this the hat and the field pack I carried in the eighties and nineties in Central America hang on the wall behind me. The camera, just visible in this cropped version of the picture, is not my old faithful Leica iiif but a Canon EOS D60, new when this picture was taken.


----------

